# Auckland Short term rental



## toadsurfer

Hi

I know this has been discussed before, but can anyone recommend somewhere to arrange a short term rental apartment within walking distance of the CBD?

I am due to start my new job off Queen St on 18 June and am only landing in Auckland around 15/16!

My girlfriend is joining me a week later but I need to have something arranged for when I arrive and then we can look for somewhere more permanent later.

Need somewhere easy and furnished so I can just move in and worry about the new job rather than getting settled straight away, and not too pricey! Will prb want something for just the first 4-6 weeks. Any pointers gratefully received!
Thanks
Ed


----------



## anski

toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, but can anyone recommend somewhere to arrange a short term rental apartment within walking distance of the CBD?
> 
> I am due to start my new job off Queen St on 18 June and am only landing in Auckland around 15/16!
> 
> My girlfriend is joining me a week later but I need to have something arranged for when I arrive and then we can look for somewhere more permanent later.
> 
> Need somewhere easy and furnished so I can just move in and worry about the new job rather than getting settled straight away, and not too pricey! Will prb want something for just the first 4-6 weeks. Any pointers gratefully received!
> Thanks
> Ed


Hi Ed,

Have you considered Backpackers? There are several around Queen Street

Hostels in Auckland - Book Online at Hostelworld.com


or you could search on this site Airbnb Search


----------



## toadsurfer

My backpacking days are behind me so would prefer an apartment!

Thanks for the Air link


----------



## topcat83

look at Auckland Central Homes for Rent with 1 to 2 bedrooms - Realestate.co.nz

Many of the 1-2 bedroomed apartments in Central Auckland will be rented furnished.


----------

